# Einfaches zulassen von Signaturen



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Ich möchte von meinem Applet aus auf eine SQL-Datenbank zugreifen.
Das scheint ja nur zu gehen wenn ich mein Applet signiere.

Wenn ich das Applet signiert habe, dann muss ja das Gegenstück zu Signatur auf dem Client vorhanden sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Wie kriege ich denn die Signatur möglichst einfach auf den client?
ich kann doch nicht jedem benutzer extra die Signatur runterlade lassen / übermitteln lassen, die sich womöglich noch mal ändert?

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## The_S (9. Apr 2005)

Wenn das Applet im selben Verzeichnis wie deine SQL-Datenbank liegt musst du es normalerweise nicht signieren.


----------



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Eigentlich wollt ich auf eine mySQL-Datenbank zugreifen.
Die würde doch aber in gar keinen Vezeichnis liegen, oder?
Oder habe ich da jetzt eine Möglichkeit übersehen dieses ganzen Schnickschnack von wegen Datenbankanbindung überseehen?

Gruss
Sparrow


----------



## The_S (9. Apr 2005)

Ach, sry, bin im Moment ein bisschen verwirrt *g*. Jo, dann musst du es natürlich signieren.


----------



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Hm, und da gibt keine Möglichkeit es dem Benutzer leicht zu machen?
Wenn man z. B. Plugins für den IE installieren will, dann kommt doch auch immer so ein kleines Fenster, ob man wirklich will.
Gibt es nichts in der Art und Weise?

Ansonsten muss ich wohl vom meinem Projekt absehen und es als normale Applikation umsetzen.
Aber ein Applet wäre ganz einfach besser...


----------



## The_S (9. Apr 2005)

Signieren ist sowieso nix gscheites :wink: . Such mal hier im Forum, gibt größtenteils nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit ...


----------



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Jup, das habe ich schon bemerkt.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine andere Möglichkeit die du mir nennen kannst.

Ich möchte ein Online-Spiel entwickeln, dass über ein Java-Frontende verfügt und dabei den möglichst direkten Weg zu einer Datenbank gehen.
Bisher sieht es allerdings so aus als wenn ich da noch eine Zwischenschnittstelle (PHP?) einbauen muss, obwohl ich nicht will ;-)

Hast du vielleicht eine andere Idee wie man das lösen kann?


----------



## Campino (9. Apr 2005)

Er hat grade ******* geredet. Wenn die datenbank auf dem SERVER läuft, von dem das Applet geladen wurde, ist datenbankzugriff möglich. Die datenbank muss also nicht im selben file liegen, sondern auf dem selben Server.


----------



## The_S (9. Apr 2005)

Hö? Seit wann?


----------



## sparrow (9. Apr 2005)

Ich frag nochmal ganz vorsichtig, weil da gerade hoffnung in mir keimt ;-)

Wenn ich einen dedizierten server habe (mydomain.com), und auf diesem server läuft:
1. ein Webserver
2. mySQL

und ich lege auf diesen server eine html-seite und ein Applet, die vom netz aus erreichbar sind (über 1), dann kann ich die mySQL-Datenbank(2) anpsrpechen, ohne zu signieren?

Damit hätten sich ja alle mein Probleme gelöst was das anlegen des applets angeht...

Ist dem wirklich so?

Grüße Sparrow


----------



## sparrow (12. Apr 2005)

Soo,

nachdem ich meine Nacht damit verbracht habe das ganze auszuprobieren:

Signieren des Applets definitiv NICHT nötig wenn SQL-Server und Applet den selben Host haben.



Gruß Sparrow


----------

